# Seroquel success help



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

For those of you who had success with seroquel eliminating or greatly reducing dp/dr how long did it take to notice an improvement??
I've been on seroquel for 4 weeks (2 weeks at 25mg pm, and 2 weeks of 25mg am/25mg pm)

I haven't noticed any positive effects 

I'm also on 25 mg of lexapro

I'm so scared nothing will ever help me


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

50mg a day in total is a tiny dose. i started on 25mg first day, 2nd day on 50 etc, and within a few days I'm on 200mg and no change. speak to your doctor because i don't think that dose is going to do fuck all for you.


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> 50mg a day in total is a tiny dose. i started on 25mg first day, 2nd day on 50 etc, and within a few days I'm on 200mg and no change. speak to your doctor because i don't think that dose is going to do fuck all for you.


How long have you been on 200mg??

That's interesting because I had heard from several people that the lower the dose it's better for anxiety... it's such a fucking crapshoot with meds


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I've been on it for about a week and nothing yet. I think my doctor is following a research paper so he has an evidence-based approach to this problem. I would go back and speak to your doctor about this. It is one big trail and error game with meds. If you have really bad depression, then I would try and get that sorted out as well.


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

No I've never been depressed. Just severe anxiety. I'd say I'm mildly depressed now- more so over my dp situation


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Understandable. I would go back and ask about what to do next for anxiety, probably worth trying the seroquel for a longer period of time especially if you are on a low dose.


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

Any more people with seroquel success??? Should I give it more time? Up the dose??? It's been 4 weeks!! How long is long enough for it to work if it's going to?! My dr is so fucking clueless! I'm st the end of my fucking rope ready to hang myself from it!! Fuck dp


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Googling "Seroquel dosage" yields this link: https://www.drugs.com/dosage/seroquel.html

25mg twice a day is a long way from 400-800mg per day. I took Seroquel on two occasions for depression related insomnia. It was

effective at 75=100mg. If you want to know what Seroquel will do for you, I would think you need to take

a more therapeutic dosage. Your doctor appears to be tinkering. Take him by the collar and slap him a few times.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

delusionaloptimist said:


> Seroquel didnt do anything for me besides slighty reducing anxiety at low doses. Ive been up to 400mg and dropped it after seeing no improvements.


Did anything help you?


----------

